# What is this!?



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww...... sorry that one toe ewwwwwwwwwww

not much help- although lmost look like a hot spot- which is weird on a shaved spot you know?? could be clipper burn that then gets irritated...


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Right after you shave her apply rubbing alcohol with a cotton ball on the freshly shaved spots. 

Kaden gets these too, sometimes you can nick them with the blade and bacteria gets in there, if I use the alcohol I dont have that problem


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister will get that on his neck sometimes after i shave him but only if he itches it, then it really shows up more and gets worse. I dont know if its really razor burn but i think the clipping has something to do with it. If she's licking at her foot then its irritating her. Try to put a boot on it or some neosporine but make sure shes not licking it anymore.

Also could it be a food change? Sometimes food allergies show signs on their feet...


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

The toe looks really bad :S

Do you clipp her yourself? What blade do you use?
Do you let the blade cool down in between.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

With her being a light colored poodle she might have skin sensitivity to the clippers. I'd be careful how close I clipped her. Looks like she's going to need antibiotics for that one toe. It's too infected to let it go anymore. I'd take her to the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Right after you shave her apply rubbing alcohol with a cotton ball on the freshly shaved spots.
> 
> Kaden gets these too, sometimes you can nick them with the blade and bacteria gets in there, if I use the alcohol I dont have that problem


Ouch! Won't that burn?


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

This happened to my cream boy and he had very sensitive skin. My groomer told me to put Desitin (baby) on it. Sure enough, cleared it right up. He got nicked with the blade a few times.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It looks like clipper burn that has been aggravated. When I first starting clipping my apricot with a #30 she burned in some places. I was fortunate that she never worried those areas though. Now that she is accustomed to it she doesn't burn anymore.

Looks like the toe needs some treatment. Good luck.
_


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Ouch!*

It looks like it hurts. Ouch! If only our Poodles could talk out loud...

It reminds me of razor burn when I would trim my Spoo way too close and it was like a hot spot. They would show up a day or so later, not right after I did it.

If it was food allergies would it be in other areas also?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

My male gets the same type of thing on his face and sometimes his toes unless I saturate a cotton ball with Witch Hazel and wipe his entire face with it. What works even better is EQyss Micro-Tek Spray.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those last toe ones look like she was licking at that spot and got it worse. Riley gets spots like that because of his licking during allergy season (multiple and worse ones though). I agree that it is probably from little nicks/burns with the clippers as it only happens on the shaved areas. You have had some good tips already.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ditto on what everyone has said. Grace is my girl who tends to get these occasionally. I wipe her down now to avoid problems since her skin is more sensitive. I'd definitely put something on her foot (or a head guard on her) to stop her from licking and aggravating that toe, though, till it healed. Good luck.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

The clipper burn/nick that got infected theory makes a lot of sense to me. I usually clip her feet and face with a #15 but maybe I should switch to a #10... I will be more careful in the future.

I have been putting the Topagen spray on it that the vet gave me. Her toe looks much better!


----------

